# Tournament in Istanbul



## gantelo (May 19, 2003)

There is a new tournament started today in Istanbul. Teams are Italy, New Zealand, Turkey, Serbia, Russia and Latvia
I watched Italy against Serbia and Vujanic was great. Bulleri came from the bench and was the best player in Italy but he is physically very weak and Vujanic didnt have a hard time against his poor defence. Stojakovic forced a lot of shots which he missed most of them badly.
Next game was Turkey against Russia. Mehmet Okur and Kaya Peker were the only players who played okay in Turkey. The rest played very poor. Hedo needs to decide which role he should have in this team. When he comes to Europe he thinks himself as he is Kobe or something. He is an all-around player like Pippen but he thinks he needs to score 30 in order to be considered as a star. Kirilenko was great and I can easily say that he will be the star of the Jazz this year. One block he had against Kutluay was awesome. After the block Kutluay faked an injury and he was benched and never came back. 
As a Turk, I have to say that we immediatly need to change our coach. Our coach is a very respected one in Europe and many players he coached when they were young played in NBA or became stars including , Hedo, Drobnjak, Mirsad, Kerem, Kutluay, Besok. But his tactics are suitable for a club team. His defensive games and tricks doesnt work in NT. You need to work on them. It takes time and the time is the only thing you dont have in a NT. He was famous because of his zone defence in Europe and I can say that now there are 27 or 28 teams in NBA which can zone defence better than Turkey. They cant rotate they cant help-defence. Its only depended on whether you can hold your man on one on one. If the guy gets around you there will not be another one who will come to help.
At the end Turkey shouldnt be considered as a winner, I think we will have a place between 5 and 8. I hope I am wrong but with the way we play and this mentality, it would be a surprise if we relive our success of Euro 2001
As for the tournament you can find more info at www.efesworldcup.com


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info:grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today semifinals 

18:00 Russia VS Italy
20:00 Serbia&Montenegro VS Turkey


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

ITALY-RUSSIA *80-71* 
(24-17, 42-37, 60-57) 

Italy: Radulovic 8 (1/4, 1/4), Basile 27 (6/8, 3/9), Galanda 3 (1/5, 0/2), Marconato 8 (3/4), De Pol 6 (0/3, 2/2), Righetti 5 (1/3, 1/1), Lamma 3 (1/3 da tre), Bulleri 12(1/2, 3/4), Mian 3 (1/1 da tre), Chiacig 5 (2/6), Cittadini, Carraretto. Ne: Garri. 
Coach: Carlo Recalcati. 

Russia: Karassev 3 (0/2, 1/3), Ershov, Khrypa 7 (2/3, 1/6), Solovyov 3 (1/3, 0/1), Koubrakov 5 (0/3, 1/2), Samoilenko 2 (0/1, 0/1), Likholiov 8 (3/6), Pachoutine Z. 7 (3/3, 0/1), Monia 10 (2/4, 2/6), Kirilenko 26 (7/14, 0/3). Ne: Domani, Savrasenko. 
Coach: Sergey Elevitch. 

From 2 : I 15/35 , R 18/39
From 3 : I 12/26 , R 5/23
Free T. : I 14/25 , R 20/29


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy rulez :yes: :grinning:  

After the Strasbourg tournament, the italian NT wins the one of Istanbul too ...

Ok, they are friendship-tournaments but ... better win than lose , no ? 

TURKEY-ITALY *64-76* 
(17-18, 35-35, 54-55) 

Italy: Radulovic 8 (3/4, 0/1), Basile 17 (2/7, 3/11), Galanda 14 (4/10, 2/3), Marconato 5 (1/1, 1/2), De Pol 4 (2/5), Lamma 6 (2/2 da tre), Bulleri 4 (2/5, 0/2), Mian (0/1 da due), Chiacig 1 (0/2), Cittadini ne, Garri ne, Carraretto 5 (1/1, 1/2).
Coach: Carlo Recalcati. 

Turkey: Tunceri 2 (1/3, 0/2), Turkoglu 11 (4/10, 0/3), Turkcan 10 (4/6 da due), Arslan 4 (1/1, 0/2), Gonlum, Erdogan ne, Kutluay 10 (3/7 da tre), Peker 23 (9/12 da due), Solak ne, Basak ne, Yildrim (0/1, 0/1), Onan 4 (2/4, 0/1), Besok ne. 
Coach: Aydin Ors. 

From 2 : I 21/44 , T 21/37
From 3 : I 8/21 , T 3/16
Reb. : I 32 ( Marconato 10 ) , T 29 ( Turkoglu 8 )


----------

